# LEAP Authentication with ipw2100 (centrino)

## spinez

I'm banging my head on this problem for quite some time now.  I've search google/gentoo forums for hours on end and haven't seen what I need.

Is it even 'possible' to get LEAP authentication with the centrino ipw2100 drivers?  I've gotten the drivers loaded succesfully, but can't connect to AP at work without LEAP auth.

```
ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 1.0.1

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:02:03.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1f.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1f.6

ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

```

Can someone point me to a FAQ/Howto that explains if this is even possible and how to go about doing it?  Thanks.

----------

## gratiz

I got the same problem. LEAP works fine if i use my cisco 350 card with acu. for the ipw2100 you need tp use wpa supplicant or xsupplicant but i cant get them working with the cisco ap at my university. wpa supplicant tells me that the ap doenst support EPA authentication which cant be true because it works in windows with the intel utility. so if you find any solution please tell me how you have done it.

----------

## ktulu

Woah!! How do you make your cisco 350 working with acu. I just can execute the acu utility, but I can't reach a network to autentify.

I'm sure that I have enougth signal quality and strenght because with winblows it works fine.

I've tried to search a solution around the net and on this forum but noone works for me.

Thanks for you help.

----------

## spinez

a bit of an update.. 

i've been configuring the LEAP authentication using wpa_supplicant...  however, i'm stuck again. 

when running

```
wpa_supplicant -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -ieth1 -dd -Dipw2100
```

i receive the following messages multiple times:

```
0: 00:07:85:92:5f:e8 ssid='edited' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:07:0e:b9:52:41 ssid='edited' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:07:85:92:5e:cd ssid='edited' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:07:85:92:5f:f0 ssid='edited' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:07:85:92:60:7c ssid='edited' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:07:85:92:5f:c0 ssid='edited' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

```

i believe this to be my problem..  what does "no WPA/RSN IE" mean?  

here is my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

network={

  ssid="edited"

  bssid=00:07:85:92:5f:e8

  key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

  eap=LEAP

  identity="edited"

  password="edited"

}

```

i threw the bssid line in there to try to force it to one of the APs around, but i still receive the same exact messages...  help?

----------

## gratiz

@spinez spinez got exactly the same problem. i think "no WPA/RSN IE" means that the accesspoint doesnt support any authentication type. but this cant be true. because it supports leap :/

@ktulu emerge net-misc/cisco-aironet-client-utils. 1. set the essid with iwcofig. its importend to wait some secondes otherwise it wont work. 2. use leapscript to authenticate. ./leapscript login password. 3. run dhcpcd eth1 if eth1 is your cisco card. dont run dhcpcd on wifi0 it wont work.

----------

## ktulu

thnx gratiz but it won't help me. I've done it all a lot of times but the iwconfig never gets correctly my essid.

I type:

```
iwconfig essid <name>
```

```
iwconfig ethX
```

and it doesn't show me any essid. The iwconfig command doesn't save the essid.

Thnx for your help.

----------

## gratiz

you need to type

```
iwconfig wifi0 essid homenet
```

wait some seconds. then run

```
/opt/cisco/bin/leapscript login password
```

if it tell you that you are authenticated type

```
dhcpcd eth1
```

if eth1 is your cisco card.

----------

## ktulu

Lots of thanx I will try it after xmas, when I've got acces to the target PC

Happy xmas and happy new year.

----------

## spinez

bump, anyone have any more information?  i still haven't gotten this to work.

----------

## ktulu

My wifi0 interface doesn't get the essid.

I type:

```
iwconfig wifi0 essid name
```

but when I run iwconfig it doesn't show any essid on the configuration.

What can I do?

----------

## gratiz

ktulu: Thats ok. The essid will be shown after you authenticated but you need to set it otherwise the authenticaten wont work!

----------

## Cabal2002

Hi

I just got it working.

Hardware:

Toshiba Tecra S1 + Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

AccessPoint Cisco AIR-AP1231G-E-K9

Software:

Gentoo + Kernel 2.4.28

ipw2100 (ipw2100.sf.net) i use the portage version net-wireless/ipw2100-0.56-r2

xsupplicant 1.0.1 (open1x.org) only old version in portage :(

I dont use startup Scripts here because i often change the location. Therefore i create simple bash scripts in /root/ for every site. Here is mine for Cisco LEAP

```

#!/bin/bash

/usr/sbin/iwconfig eth1 essid haeckfleisch

/usr/sbin/iwconfig eth1 key open

/sbin/ifconfig eth1 up

/usr/local/sbin/xsupplicant -c /root/wlan.home.xsupp

/bin/sleep 10

/sbin/dhcpcd eth1

```

The wlan.home.xsupp config file for xsupplicant looks like this:

```

 network_list = haeckfleisch

 default_netname = haeckfleisch

 first_auth_command = <BEGIN_COMMAND> echo "WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!" <END_COMMAND>

 logfile = /var/log/xsupplicant.log

 deny_interfaces = eth0, lo

haeckfleisch {

  type = wireless

  ssid = <BEGIN_SSID>haeckfleisch<END_SSID>

  identity = <BEGIN_ID>insert_username_here<END_ID>

  allow_types = eap_leap

  eap_leap {

      username = <BEGIN_UNAME>insert_username_here<END_UNAME>

      password = <BEGIN_PASS>insert_password_here<END_PASS>

  }

}

```

After running the bash script, iwconfig eth1 should look like this:

```

eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"haeckfleisch"  Nickname:"ipw2100"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.447 GHz  Access Point: 00:11:20:8E:73:10   

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=32 dBm   

          Retry:on   RTS thr=2304 B   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:3108-4117-19E1-2950-0F10-4E08-E2 [4]   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level=-42 dBm  Noise level=-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Hope this helps!?

greetings Cabal

----------

## MadOtis

I don't know if this helps any at all, but...

I've been struggling with the myself and have come to a few conclusions...  In my case, the SSID is NOT broadcast by the AP, so I have to set it with iwconfig first, then the wpa_supplicant works just fine as was written above. (not the approach Cabal2002 uses, but the wpa_supplicant method).  If I set the ssid first, then fire up wpa_supplicant, it works 100% of the time.

Now all I have to do is figure out how to set the ssid to my work essid or back to "" at home so it works automagically during boot at home and work since I use LEAP at work and WPA-PSK with MAC filtering at home (both with essid broadcast turned off).  If anyone can help out here, please, I would be most appreciative...  I'll even send beer!

Cheers,

Randy

----------

